# Disability



## soldier_medic (Jun 15, 2014)

Can i be considered for a BPD position with 100% VA disability?


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

soldier_medic said:


> Can i be considered for a BPD position with 100% VA disability?


I'd say give HQ a call and ask HR 617-343-4500.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

woodyd said:


> You will absolutely be considered, and will get a card early because of your Disabled Veteran status. Depending on what specifically caused your disability rating, you may have difficulty during the medical exam that is required prior to appointment, if you have a disqualifying medical condition. But I seriously doubt that HR could or would give you an answer at this stage because your case would need to be evaluated by a physician. I'd go for it if I were you, and be sure to document any treatment you've received for your medical condition since it occurred. Good luck and thank you for your service.


Well it's not like I'm talking from expirience or anything.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ah ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha..........
100% DAV??? For fucks sake GO FOR IT FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your condition as it relates to suitability is between YOU and the Physician doing your department medical.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes. 2 guys at my district have 100


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Some departments will list the medical minimums. For example, if you have hearing loss above the 35 decibel range, certain departments will DQ you. 
Get the specifics from hrd, but no need to go into your own medical issues with them. But their are a couple 100% vets on my dept.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

I couldn’t find it but I know civil service has their initial hire medical info online, it’s very detailed.


----------



## jt92 (Apr 7, 2017)

Does anyone happen to know if they at any point require you to disclose the the information about your disability percentage? Like what your percentages are for?


----------

